# Jump the Shark Moments: Your favorites



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

A thread by Ken S made me think about the "Jump the Shark" moments on TV shows, when they're not the same after that and you know you'll stop watching soon. Like when The Brady Bunch added cousin Oliver or Cosby added Raven Symone. 

What are your favorites. 

Mine... actually when Henry Winkler hopped over a dead shark on Arrested Development without explaining why.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> A thread by Ken S made me think about the "Jump the Shark" moments on TV shows, when they're not the same after that and you know you'll stop watching soon. Like when The Brady Bunch added cousin Oliver or Cosby added Raven Symone.
> 
> What are your favorites.
> 
> Mine... actually when Henry Winkler hopped over a dead shark on Arrested Development without explaining why.


What a great show Arrested Development was...but Henry may have been correct. You do know he was the reason for the term Jump the Shark?


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Any show in which Ted McGinley becomes a regular cast member has jumped the shark.


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

Ken S said:


> What a great show Arrested Development was...but Henry may have been correct. You do know he was the reason for the term Jump the Shark?


Fonzie, er, Henry Winkler did not need to explain why he jumped the shark on AD. Just one of the many, many jokes that were just there and not pounded into your head like a Family Guy episode.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Ken S said:


> What a great show Arrested Development was...but Henry may have been correct. You do know he was the reason for the term Jump the Shark?


I believe you refer to the Happy Days episode where The Fonz "jumped the shark" literally right?

But for me one show that sticks out was MacGuyver when Jack Dalton became a regular cast member because after that Mac began doing fewer and fewer Macguyverisms.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

On Mork and Mindy when the had their son Jhonathon Winters


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> I believe you refer to the Happy Days episode where The Fonz "jumped the shark" literally right?
> 
> But for me one show that sticks out was MacGuyver when Jack Dalton became a regular cast member because after that Mac began doing fewer and fewer Macguyverisms.


Yes, that's right. It was the Fonz who inspired the phrase, which made Mr. Winkler's turn on Arrested Development even funnier.

Here's another one--- when Jamie Buchman went to work for the candidate. Stopped watching at that point.


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

Tom Selleck joining the Cast of Las Vegas.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Here's another one--- when Jamie Buchman went to work for the candidate. Stopped watching at that point.[/QUOTE]

Thats actually one show that I really liked right up until the end....remember the episode where Bruce Willis was trying to break out of the hospital....:lol:


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> I believe you refer to the Happy Days episode where The Fonz "jumped the shark" literally right?
> 
> But for me one show that sticks out was MacGuyver when Jack Dalton became a regular cast member because after that Mac began doing fewer and fewer Macguyverisms.


Yes, the Happy Days episode was the basis for the term "Jumped the Shark" which was a website started by John Hein (sp?). TV Guide bought it from him and now, John is a regular on the Howard Stern Show on Sirius.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

When Beaver got zits


----------



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

Desperate Housewives: The whole second season.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

When Andy Griffith went COLOR.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Here's another one--- when Jamie Buchman went to work for the candidate. Stopped watching at that point.


For me it was when Mabel was born.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

kocuba said:


> Tom Selleck joining the Cast of Las Vegas.


I kinda disagree there. I think he's a pretty good addition to the show. I liek James Caan a lot, but I don't think that Magnum was a bad replacement at all.

JMO of course.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Howdy Doody - when Clarabelle first talked. I was just a kid, but it was over for me.

What's that??? Clarabelle never talked??? I must have been imagining things. :whatdidid


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

wakajawaka said:


> Desperate Housewives: The whole second season.


For me the specific moment in the second season was when whats-her-face (I can't even remember the names anymore, the tall skinny brunette w/ the daughter who was dating the handyman across the street) broke down crying in the middle of the street while wearing a wedding dress. I haven't watched a whole episode since and before that I pretty much watched all of them (it was on before Boston Legal *ahem* yeah that's my story and i'm stickin' to it :lol: ). I did check out part of an ep this season when I heard Nathon Fillion had joined the cast but even then I couldn't stay w/ it for the whole thing.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Nick said:


> Howdy Doody - when Clarabelle first talked. I was just a kid, but it was over for me.
> 
> What's that??? Clarabelle never talked??? I must have been imagining things. :whatdidid


But.... didn't Clarabelle only talk on the last Howdy Doody Show and all he said was "Goodbye Kids"? I think that is what I remember from the show.... yep, I do remember when he spoke.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

You've got it right, Richard.

My Jump The Shark moment was when 99 and Maxwell Smart got married on _Get Smart_. Totally downhill from there.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

ggergm said:


> You've got it right, Richard.
> 
> My Jump The Shark moment was when 99 and Maxwell Smart got married on _Get Smart_. Totally downhill from there.


And along those same lines.....when Jeannie and Major Nelson got married......


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Garry Marshall, Happy days producer


> He knew the show had lost something as the crew prepared to shoot the scene.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

can a show jump twice?
When Seven joined the show, then vanished and was never mentioned again, and "it was just a dream"
extra credit if you know the show


----------



## Wire Paladin (Sep 19, 2006)

kocuba said:


> Tom Selleck joining the Cast of Las Vegas.


I disagree with this also. Selleck has helped improved the show. The show had jumped the shark when one of the previous owners (aka Moth Woman) was blown off the roof of the hotel by a mighty wind. They then did a Wizard of Oz bit and she died.

That was jumping the shark.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

ggergm said:


> You've got it right, Richard.
> 
> My Jump The Shark moment was when 99 and Maxwell Smart got married on _Get Smart_. Totally downhill from there.


"missed it(the shark) by that much"


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Rock N Roll Opie. BTW, what the heck is Opie short for?


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Original poster.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

machavez00 said:


> can a show jump twice?
> When Seven joined the show, then vanished and was never mentioned again, and "it was just a dream"
> extra credit if you know the show


Not a "Jump The Shark" moment, but definitely a jab at the show that did......when Bob Newhart wakes up with Suzanne Pleshette beside him and announces "Emily, I had the strangest dream"....referring to the entire "Newhart" series set in New England.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> Rock N Roll Opie. BTW, what the heck is Opie short for?


Opie Taylor was named for Opie Cates, a prominent bandleader of the 1930s and 1940s whom Andy Griffith and Sheldon Leonard both admired. So the the question now becomes was Opie Cates his real name or a nickname?:lol:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

elaclair said:


> Not a "Jump The Shark" moment, but definitely a jab at the show that did......when Bob Newhart wakes up with Suzanne Pleshette beside him and announces "Emily, I had the strangest dream"....referring to the entire "Newhart" series set in New England.


Actually that was a poke at the "Dallas",jumping the shark, who killed J.R./shower dream scene .

I thought that was a great ending for the series, Bob Newhart is great.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Actually that was a poke at the "Dallas",jumping the shark, who killed J.R./shower dream scene .
> 
> I thought that was a great ending for the series, Bob Newhart is great.


Agreed. That was one of the best series endings ever.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

cdc101 said:


> I kinda disagree there. I think he's a pretty good addition to the show. I liek James Caan a lot, but I don't think that Magnum was a bad replacement at all. JMO of course.


This just goes to show how curious discussions like this are. While you merely disagree with the earlier poster, there are often occasions where one viewer's "jump the shark" moment was the point at which the show became a worthwhile watch for another viewer. A lot of folks point to various events in ER's early history, such as Ross', Greene's or Benton's departures, however in each case, I feel the show _got better_ in each of those cases (and in one case, a lot better).


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

cdc101 said:


> I kinda disagree there. I think he's a pretty good addition to the show. I liek James Caan a lot, but I don't think that Magnum was a bad replacement at all.
> 
> JMO of course.





Wire Paladin said:


> I disagree with this also. Selleck has helped improved the show. The show had jumped the shark when one of the previous owners (aka Moth Woman) was blown off the roof of the hotel by a mighty wind. They then did a Wizard of Oz bit and she died.
> 
> That was jumping the shark.


I sort of like the Tom Selleck character to a point. But with him joining the cast and the promotion of Danny to Head of Operations, or what ever it is, his character still acts like kids. There is no growth for him, there is no change, this is not the way the head of oeprations should act. You didn't see James Caan's character doing these things. There needs to be some more maturity in him, he was suppose to be leaning from James Cann, being groomed for the position. Just doesn't seem to be acting like it.

Granted the show is mostly cheese any ways. But at that point it really started to smell of limbuger.

So that is why Tom Selleck joining the cast is my jump the shark moment.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Blue's Clues - Joe takes over for Steve.
My son will only watch Steve episodes...Joe is "yucky".


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Here's one that will start a discussion..

Star Trek jumped the shark when Capt. James T. Kirk was "replaced" by Captain Merrill Stubing (oops I mean Picard).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

oh no you di'nt!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

In 2010, Roy Schneider jumped the shark on 2001.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Ken S said:


> Here's one that will start a discussion..
> 
> Star Trek jumped the shark when Capt. James T. Kirk was "replaced" by Captain Merrill Stubing (oops I mean Picard).


Now Ken, EVERYONE knows it was Janeway that caused Star Trek to take the jump.....


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

elaclair said:


> Now Ken, EVERYONE knows it was Janeway that caused Star Trek to take the jump.....


She was in charge of Star Trek: Deep Space Tollbooth right?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

elaclair said:


> Now Ken, EVERYONE knows it was Janeway that caused Star Trek to take the jump.....





Ken S said:


> She was in charge of Star Trek: Deep Space Tollbooth right?


It's a harmonic convergence! From a caption contest I'm running right now over on TrekBBS:



> *Naughty Boy said:*
> 
> 
> > *M´Sharak said:*
> ...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Dick Clark's New Year's Rockin Eve: When I stopped recognizing any of the musical guests.

Tournament of Roses Parade: Possibly (remains to be seen) when Stephanie Edwards was nowhere to be seen.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Dick Clark's New Year's Rockin Eve: When I stopped recognizing any of the musical guests.


Does that indicate that _the show_ jumped the shark, or rather that _you_ jumped the shark?  :grin:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well put, well put.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

who jumped what shark like the dorks keeping nolan thus insuring one nfl team will go 0-16 no class niner loser jumped that shark


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

When NFL games began to consistently run longer than 2 hours.

Then again, maybe I've jumped the shark because my NFL history fond reminiscing stops with the period of the 49ers' Y.A. Tittle to R.C. Owens Alley Oop passes.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Las Vegas can't jump the shark! It is the shark.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Northern Exposure when Maggie and Joel move in together, complete crap after that.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

If we include movies, then *Jaws 3-D *where the shark jumped out AT you.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

petergaryr said:


> If we include movies, then *Jaws 3-D *where the shark jumped out AT you.


So, what you're saying is the 3D shark jumped itself for you...?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Nick said:


> So, what you're saying is the 3D shark jumped itself for you...?


If the shark jumps, but no one is around to see it, did it really jump?  :lol:


----------



## jmh139 (Aug 11, 2007)

Bionic Woman (the new series) When they were training the Bionic Woman to fight (4th ep or so) and she said "bring it on bi**c" I looked at my wife, hit stop, deleted the episode and deleted it from my series passes.

I so wanted to like the show...


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

Nick said:


> So, what you're saying is the 3D shark jumped itself for you...?


Absolutely!

Returning to TV, at least for the moment, James Woods' show _Shark_ hasn't jumped the shark.

However, my real jump the shark moment was when David Duchovny left _X-Files_.


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> can a show jump twice?
> When Seven joined the show, then vanished and was never mentioned again, and "it was just a dream"
> extra credit if you know the show


Married with children and I hated Seven.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

When the brady bunch added oliver to the cast. 

When the Fonz in Happy days started to become uncool... Like wearing a tie with his jacket. 

I would agree with Xfiles loosing David D. I actually watched ever season and except the last one.. 

Survivor... Survivor All-Stars.

Apprentice... When the Donald dumped Carol and started adding family members


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Cheers.. When Rebecca joined the show. 

Friends.... About the 3rd go around off Racheal and Ros and when Chandler marrying Monica. Might even have gone back further.

Sinfield.. Well I think they waited until the final episode and boy.. they jumped a whale on that one.


----------



## alevine1986 (Jul 10, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> Cheers.. When Rebecca joined the show.
> 
> Friends.... About the 3rd go around off Racheal and Ros and when Chandler marrying Monica. Might even have gone back further.
> 
> Sinfield.. Well I think they waited until the final episode and boy.. they jumped a whale on that one.


I guess the earlier poster who said some people's JTS moment, others like was correct. I thought Rebecca was a better character than Diane and loved the last Seinfeld.


----------



## stevecon (Sep 6, 2006)

Nip/Tuck - after the last show last year. This whole season in California the stories are just completely whacked - we stopped watching after 3 or 4 episodes.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

alevine1986 said:


> I guess the earlier poster who said some people's JTS moment, others like was correct. I thought Rebecca was a better character than Diane and loved the last Seinfeld.


Indeed: I thought Seinfeld jumped the shark in the series premiere.


----------

